# Odmiana ‘Niemcy’



## Panceltic

Dzień dobry,

zdziwiłem się spotykając się ze zdaniami typu ‘przeprowadziłem się z Niemczech’ albo ‘mieszkam blisko Niemczech’. Pewnie ma to brzmieć ‘z Niemiec, blisko Niemiec’? Czy spotkaliście się z podobnymi ‘błędami’ w imionach innych krajów/miast? Nie wyobrażam sobie, by ktoś powiedział ‘przeprowadziłem się z Polsce’.

Dziękuję z góry za odpowiedź


----------



## Henares

Możliwe, że słyszałem ten błąd, ale nie zwróciłem na niego większej uwagi. Myślę, że błędy w odmianie tego słowa wynikają ze specyficznej formy tego słowa - „Niemcy” jak kraj to rodzaj nijaki liczby pojedynczej a „Niemcy” jako ludzie to rodzaj męskoosobowy liczby mnogiej. Ktoś po prostu nie wiedział jak poradzić sobie z odmianą rodzaju nijakiego zakończonego na „cy”. Nie wiem czy jest jakieś inne słowo tego typu


----------



## rotan

Podobnie jest z Wlochami
"Przyjechalem z Wlochow/Wloszech" zamiast "przyjechalem z Wloch"
"Bylem we Wlochach" zamiast "Bylem we Wloszech" itd.
Rzadziej spotykane, ale sie zdarza

*kraje i miasta nie maja imion, maja nazwy ☺️


----------



## Panceltic

rotan said:


> *kraje i miasta nie maja imion, maja nazwy ☺️



Ahhh oczywiście  Dzięki


----------



## Ben Jamin

Henares said:


> Możliwe, że słyszałem ten błąd, ale nie zwróciłem na niego większej uwagi. Myślę, że błędy w odmianie tego słowa wynikają ze specyficznej formy tego słowa - „Niemcy” jak kraj to rodzaj nijaki liczby pojedynczej a „Niemcy” jako ludzie to rodzaj męskoosobowy liczby mnogiej. Ktoś po prostu nie wiedział jak poradzić sobie z odmianą rodzaju nijakiego zakończonego na „cy”. Nie wiem czy jest jakieś inne słowo tego typu


Niemcy to jest liczba mnoga. Wprawdzie kraj jest jeden, ale rzeczownik gramatycznie jest mnogi, tak jak i Węgry, Włochy, Stany Zjednoczone i Indie. Poza tym jest to rodzaj męski jak żeńcy, młodzieńcy, odmieńcy, powstańcy, itp.


----------



## Henares

Ben Jamin said:


> Niemcy to jest liczba mnoga. Wprawdzie kraj jest jeden, ale rzeczownik gramatycznie jest mnogi, tak jak i Węgry, Włochy, Stany Zjednoczone i Indie. Poza tym jest to rodzaj męski jak żeńcy, młodzieńcy, odmieńcy, powstańcy, itp.


Racja, że to liczba mnoga, ale rodzaj niemęskoosobowy - jeśli mówimy o kraju, a nie narodzie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Henares said:


> Racja, że to liczba mnoga, ale rodzaj niemęskoosobowy - jeśli mówimy o kraju, a nie narodzie.


Ale nie nijaki w każdym razie. A rodzaj niemęskoosobowy to podrodzaj męskiego. Poza tym rzeczownik ten zachował archaiczną końcówkę miejscownika "-ech".


----------



## Henares

Ben Jamin said:


> Ale nie nijaki w każdym razie. A rodzaj niemęskoosobowy to podrodzaj męskiego. Poza tym rzeczownik ten zachował archaiczną końcówkę miejscownika "-ech".


Przyznaję rację, że pomyliłem się stwierdzając, że to liczba pojedyncza, wiec nie może to być siłą rzeczy rodzaj nijaki, który jest przynależny liczbie pojedynczej. Natomiast liczba mnoga posiada rodzaj męskoosobowy i niemęskoosobowy.  Niemcy jako kraj to rodzaj niemęskoosobowy, który nie jest podrodzajem męskiego.
Edit: „te Niemcy” tak jak „te dziewczyny”, „te dzieci”


----------



## Ben Jamin

Henares said:


> Przyznaję rację, że pomyliłem się stwierdzając, że to liczba pojedyncza, wiec nie może to być siłą rzeczy rodzaj nijaki, który jest przynależny liczbie pojedynczej. Natomiast liczba mnoga posiada rodzaj męskoosobowy i niemęskoosobowy.  Niemcy jako kraj to rodzaj niemęskoosobowy, który nie jest podrodzajem męskiego.
> Edit: „te Niemcy” tak jak „te dziewczyny”, „te dzieci”


Niestety, nie jest to poprawne. Rzeczowniki rodzaju męskiego  podgrupy nieosobowej mają często końcówkę -y w mianowniku liczby mnogiej. Te dziewczyny to rodzaj żeński, a te dzieci to rodzaj nijaki.
Poza tym co oznacza, że "rodzaj nijaki jest przynależny liczbie pojedyńczej"?


----------

